# Colitis and Diet



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

My mini schnauzer suffers with recurring bouts of colitis and the vet has suggested an elimation diet, so for at least 10 days just give her fish and rice and see how she goes, and then introduce a hypoallergenic dog food to see if we can figure out what it is thats causing it. Im not sure what it is but the last bout she had the only new things I had given her were antos chews. She is currently on arden grange sensitive with naturediet sensitive and the vet said that he has come across problems with those foods before. He has also recommended chappie which apparently helps with digestive problems but I dont like the look of that at all.
He also said that if it suits her she could actually stay on a fish and rice diet (human food)
Does anyone have any advice, suggestions or have come across this before?

Thanks a lot


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Arden Grange Sensitive is an excellent food for colitis. I always found the Naturediet Fish and Rice better than the Sensitive Naturediet for Henry's tum - I think the prawns were not good for Henry. Have you tried Dorwest Herbs' Tree Barks Powder? That is excellent for colitis.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a really common problem.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/109347-do-you-think-i-should-try-chappie.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/127622-puppy-colitis.html


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm no expert - but it can't be good for a dog to stay on fish and rice for the rest of its life as it's not getting all it's food groups...and you don't say your dogs age, but this has to be more true if your dogs a developing puppy. 


My puppy seemed to have a sensitive tum for a while and we had to feed rice for a while. But then we mixed 1/2 dry food with 1/2 rice (but we used chicken not fish as we knew he was ok with this). Then eventually increased the dry food bit by bit...which I'm still doing with success!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Would try nature Diet myself! but whatever his main source of protien is would replace that completely!

Not has his innoculations recently has he?

know you are on the ND but what about the ND on its own?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

T'is ok giving rice! but what if the intolerance is caused by grain!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/109355-chappie.html


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

My dog has Colitis which flares up now and again, he gets wet food - Either tripe/rice or fish/rice he didn't like Nature Diet but this brand is very alike ND. Chicken sets him off and so does beef. I also give him Hills I/D Or Hills Duck/Rice. When he has a bout I mix Slippery Elm Capsule into his dinner, this lines the tummy and can help settle things. Also there is a paste you can buy which will help soothe the tummy. I never ever thought I would see my dog poo properly or hear the rumbling in his tummy stop a few Months back, but finding that one food has been like a miracle!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Arden Grange Sensitive is an excellent food for colitis. I always found the Naturediet Fish and Rice better than the Sensitive Naturediet for Henry's tum - I think the prawns were not good for Henry. Have you tried Dorwest Herbs' Tree Barks Powder? That is excellent for colitis.


Thanks for the reply. Yes it could be the prawns actually I never thought of that,
Thats funny that you said that about the tree bark becuase I actually ordered that very product the other day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Antepsin or Zantac????


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

rona said:


> This is a really common problem.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/109347-do-you-think-i-should-try-chappie.html
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/127622-puppy-colitis.html


Thanks i'll have a look at those


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I'm no expert - but it can't be good for a dog to stay on fish and rice for the rest of its life as it's not getting all it's food groups...and you don't say your dogs age, but this has to be more true if your dogs a developing puppy.
> 
> My puppy seemed to have a sensitive tum for a while and we had to feed rice for a while. But then we mixed 1/2 dry food with 1/2 rice (but we used chicken not fish as we knew he was ok with this). Then eventually increased the dry food bit by bit...which I'm still doing with success!


Hi
She's 2, no I didnt think it would be but the vet said yes its fine as its protein and carbohydrate!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Would try nature Diet myself! but whatever his main source of protien is would replace that completely!
> 
> Not has his innoculations recently has he?
> 
> know you are on the ND but what about the ND on its own?


Hi

No not had innoculations recently. The main source of protein is fish because she's on AG fish and potato and ND fish, so maybe i should do chicken and rice?
I did start ND on its own but then this latest bout started! she's not been on ND long, maybe it is the prawn!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is ok giving rice! but what if the intolerance is caused by grain!


hmm thats true, but I dont think there is any grain in any of her current food but I could be wrong will check the ingredients


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

bluejules said:


> Hi
> 
> No not had innoculations recently. The main source of protein is fish because she's on AG fish and potato and ND fish, so maybe i should do chicken and rice?
> I did start ND on its own but then this latest bout started! she's not been on ND long, maybe it is the prawn!


I never got on with the sensitive! The one that gave us the best results was the lamb, the reason we went for the ND lamb is that lamb is not so commonly used in pet foods as chicken and beef!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Antepsin or Zantac????


my vet has prescribed antepsin


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Meant to line the stomach! they often use it when they prescribe steriods!

Would be very tempted to completely remove the dry myself!

Either as Rona suggests try the Chappie (but then if the problem is the cereal then that won't help)

Or the Nature Diet - but the lamb variety!

Dt


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

bluejules said:


> Hi
> She's 2, no I didnt think it would be but the vet said yes its fine as its protein and carbohydrate!


But what about the vitamin or mineral balance?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking back over your posts, how much change has your dog been subject to. I'm not judging.  I just know from where you speak. I had horrid problems with my cocker, we were constantly (felt that way) at the vets with colitis when he was younger, (part of the main reason for my joining PF) then I took DT's advice of nature diet and AG, a few months of stable feed and our problem was solved. :thumbup: Actually since he was neutered he seems to be able to tolerate anything you choose to give him. 
Chappie is not to be sniffed at if it suits your dog. Some will poo-poo it but it works for a lot that are unable to tolerate other food stuffs. On a previous thread you speak of origen. I've tried that any for my boys it made them scavenge. 
You are already aware of the problems of your dog, choose your feed carefully and introduce it very slowly.

For dogs with problems either a fish or lamb based protein seems to suit more than others. If AG is not suiting maybe give Fish4Dogs a try.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Meant to line the stomach! they often use it when they prescribe steriods!
> 
> Would be very tempted to completely remove the dry myself!
> 
> ...


Hi
yes I probably will try a different variety of the ND but I have to do this elimination diet first! and then reintroduce old food to see if it initiates a flare up. But I dont know whether to give her fish and rice or chicken and rice as you are supposed to give them a protein source they have not had before! what a nightmare!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

rona said:


> But what about the vitamin or mineral balance?


Dont know! Hes a nice vet but I take take what he says with a pinch of salt sometimes!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ted had Colitis as a pup, charcoal bonio worked wonders for him, one a day and he still has them now at aged 12


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just as an after thought.
Both James Welbeloved and Wainwrights are now doing a dry feed that does not include any cereal or rice product (its potato based). Its a posibility that cereal could be the problem. I know that the maize (AG and many other feeds) although does not affect my springer in respect of colitis , it does give him horrenous wind.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

bird said:


> Looking back over your posts, how much change has your dog been subject to. I'm not judging.  I just know from where you speak. I had horrid problems with my cocker, we were constantly (felt that way) at the vets with colitis when he was younger, (part of the main reason for my joining PF) then I took DT's advice of nature diet and AG, a few months of stable feed and our problem was solved. :thumbup: Actually since he was neutered he seems to be able to tolerate anything you choose to give him.
> Chappie is not to be sniffed at if it suits your dog. Some will poo-poo it but it works for a lot that are unable to tolerate other food stuffs. On a previous thread you speak of origen. I've tried that any for my boys it made them scavenge.
> You are already aware of the problems of your dog, choose your feed carefully and introduce it very slowly.
> 
> For dogs with problems either a fish or lamb based protein seems to suit more than others. If AG is not suiting maybe give Fish4Dogs a try.


Hi

She has been on AG for ages, and I only introduced ND mainly because of me feeling bad about her eating dry food all the time. He colitis flare ups have mostly been from giving her different foods or treats so we are sooo strict now (the last one which was a bad one happened when my parents gave her a load of cooked ham fat)
This latest one the only new thing she had was antos chews which are supposed to be all natural! but i think they may have wheat in. So it might not even be her regular food causing it, however she does consistently have a rumbly belly so I just dont know!
I will just have to keep her on the fish/chicken and rice and then reintroduce AG and see what happens! If shes ok then ill stick to it, if not then I might try fish4dogs I did look at that, or a hypoallergenic food.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I never got on with the sensitive! The one that gave us the best results was the lamb, the reason we went for the ND lamb is that lamb is not so commonly used in pet foods as chicken and beef!


This is exactly what we found with mabel our standard schnuazer, she had very bad colitis as a puppy, Arden Grange sensitive didnt improve things neither did ND sensitive but as soon as we went for the salmon and rice AG and lamb ND she improved, she couldnt take any of the puppy foods, so she was virtually straight on adult food, she cant tollorate chappie as it has wheat in it and we have to be very limiting with wheat for her, shes fine with rice. Fish such as sardines pilchards tuna make her loose but mackeral and salmon are fine and suit her, she can also tollorate forthglaydes life stages food but ND is i feel better suited for her, chappie went staright through her, she did enjoy it though a word on the AG from her perspective, she cant take the lamb flavour of thier range  she likes to confuse  but the salmon and chicken are fine, shes also fine on all the tinned range AG do called partners but this is a bit costly when you have a few dogs but you may want to have a look at it

Also the treats she can have are AG Any flavour and fish for dogs sea jerky, she can tollorate raw carrott a little bit of cheese and eggs are fine with her,

I wouldnt have thought just fish and rice alone would be a balnced diet, especially as shes so young

Good luck keep us posted


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is good food im about to try my guys on it, its been highly recomended

Simpsons Premium - affordable premium quality dog food


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> This is exactly what we found with mabel our standard schnuazer, she had very bad colitis as a puppy, Arden Grange sensitive didnt improve things neither did ND sensitive but as soon as we went for the salmon and rice AG and lamb ND she improved, she couldnt take any of the puppy foods, so she was virtually straight on adult food, she cant tollorate chappie as it has wheat in it and we have to be very limiting with wheat for her, shes fine with rice. Fish such as sardines pilchards tuna make her loose but mackeral and salmon are fine and suit her, she can also tollorate forthglaydes life stages food but ND is i feel better suited for her, chappie went staright through her, she did enjoy it though a word on the AG from her perspective, she cant take the lamb flavour of thier range  she likes to confuse  but the salmon and chicken are fine, shes also fine on all the tinned range AG do called partners but this is a bit costly when you have a few dogs but you may want to have a look at it
> 
> Also the treats she can have are AG Any flavour and fish for dogs sea jerky, she can tollorate raw carrott a little bit of cheese and eggs are fine with her,
> 
> ...


thanks, i'll see how it goes, i may try her on the lamb MD and I actually did have some AG salmon once but the kibble was really big.
I do give her fish4dogs treats, I may look at James wellbeloved hypoallergenic as well.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

My little minis cope well with the salmon kibble, they eat it slower which i like


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> My little minis cope well with the salmon kibble, they eat it slower which i like


maybe i'll try that one again. its just so hard dont want to keep changing her food!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

i know how you feel i have a selection of foods and treats i know mabel can eat and stick to them but i have tried her out on things over her 2 yrs and been able to get a selection for her 

good luck with your girl


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

So the vet prescribed her 2 different antiobiotics (noroclav & salazopyrin and antepsin and I started them last night. This morning she's curling up in the corner of the settee and not looking very happy at all. Do you think she needs all of these pills? I dont like giving her antiobiotics anyway and surely with colitis if its her diet then it can be cleared up by just giving her bland food for a while, thats what ive done before. 

My vet seems to be quick to prescribe all these pills but she always seems to have to a reaction, the last time he gave her something (an injection) I took her back in because she couldnt move and it turns out it was a morphine style drug plus she turned out to have acute hepatitis!

Thanks


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/123149-hi.html

this is her by the way


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

bluejules said:


> So the vet prescribed her 2 different antiobiotics (noroclav & salazopyrin and antepsin and I started them last night. This morning she's curling up in the corner of the settee and not looking very happy at all. Do you think she needs all of these pills? I dont like giving her antiobiotics anyway and surely with colitis if its her diet then it can be cleared up by just giving her bland food for a while, thats what ive done before.
> 
> My vet seems to be quick to prescribe all these pills but she always seems to have to a reaction, the last time he gave her something (an injection) I took her back in because she couldnt move and it turns out it was a morphine style drug plus she turned out to have acute hepatitis!
> 
> Thanks


The anlazopyrin is I believe an form of aminosalicylate used to treat IDB ulcerative colitis and Crohn's. 
How long has your dog suffered with this problem?
has there been any tests to confirm that is is UC or is your vet just suspecting that! (seem to remember that is is difficult to diagnoise and that many vets treat these problems as UC without being certain that is the route of the problem).

If she had hepatisis last time then that is a liver related promblem - has he checked the blood for the liver function?

Seriously! may be time to get a second opinion! and I really should not be saying this but my first form of attack would be to remove all dry!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd definately be getting her liver function tested, just MHO.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

She actually did have a blood test about 2 weeks ago because she didnt seem right, and it was normal. 
He hasnt actually tested for colitis it is just a presumption based on her symptoms.
She has had mucous in her stools and a rumby belly (those are her main symptoms) for a while, but her worst bout was after my parents had given her some ham and also she had a bit of cooked liver. That set her off quite badly.

This latest time I really dont know what it was as she had been on AG with ND for about 2 months, and the only new thing she had was antos crocodile chews.

It comes and goes but her rumbly belly is pretty much there all the time, occasionally so loud that we can hear it without putting an ear to her belly.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The anlazopyrin is I believe an form of aminosalicylate used to treat IDB ulcerative colitis and Crohn's.
> How long has your dog suffered with this problem?
> has there been any tests to confirm that is is UC or is your vet just suspecting that! (seem to remember that is is difficult to diagnoise and that many vets treat these problems as UC without being certain that is the route of the problem).
> 
> ...


Oh by the way it was my intention to remove the dry and I had started to give just ND sensitive on its own but maybe this is the problem? Maybe I should try a different ND. She has always been ok on fish but maybe it is the prawns.
Perhaps I should try naturediet lite which is rabbit and turkey although she has never had these proteins before


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Both of mine have had recurrent bouts of colitis in the past, I know it's a long shot, but it might be worth speaking to your vet about having a cTLI test done, to rule out EPI (Exochrine Pancreatic Insuficiency). Colitus and a bit of hair loss was the only sypmtom my boy had, neither of which is typical with the condition. My girl also has it, but had completely different syptoms, my vet only tested Benny because of Sisky, to rule t out on the off chance, and bingo, diagnosis, and treatment immediately .


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

also it could be stress related as she is a very nervous dog


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

kazschow said:


> Both of mine have had recurrent bouts of colitis in the past, I know it's a long shot, but it might be worth speaking to your vet about having a cTLI test done, to rule out EPI (Exochrine Pancreatic Insuficiency). Colitus and a bit of hair loss was the only sypmtom my boy had, neither of which is typical with the condition. My girl also has it, but had completely different syptoms, my vet only tested Benny because of Sisky, to rule t out on the off chance, and bingo, diagnosis, and treatment immediately .


He actually did mention that test but he seemed to want to do this food elimination thing first, so basically I'm supposed to give her either fish or chicken with rice, and then reintroduce her old food and see what happens. How am I supposed to know what the problem is, I still wont know what specific ingredient or protein she has a problem with, if it even is that!

Then hes talking about either a hypoallergenic food like james wellbeloved or chappie! Its just so frustrating!!
Im supposed to phone him in 10 days to update (thats when her medications finish)
and he said if it suits she could stay on fish and rice forever!

Another thing I did notice that when I first introduced the naturesdiet sensitive her poo was a lot lighter and sometimes yellowy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be tempted to try the naturediet lamb - but that is me personally! if she has been on the ND sen and AG for 6 weeks without improvement I doubt there is going to be any!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would be tempted to try the naturediet lamb - but that is me personally! if she has been on the ND sen and AG for 6 weeks without improvement I doubt there is going to be any!


Yeah I might do, do you think I should just try that or do this food elimination thing first that the vet wants me to do? even if I reintroduce the AG (which she was actually OK on most of the time until I introduced the ND!) how will I know what the bad ingredient is!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

You really should take notice of your vet! 
BUT in my own personal experience that was for us a massive mistake!

*No one can or should advise you over your vet *- I am just saying what I personally would do!
And I personally would remove completely the normal scource of protein and also ALL dry! Which would mean I would go onto naturediet lamb and nothing else!. My concern would be however i that the intollerence is coupled to the rice!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Before Sisky's diagnose we were told to choose a unique protien to feed her, so went for a duck based food, we had tried elimination diets to no avail, but to tell you the absolute truth, I would cTLI test now, we had Benny tested before doing anything dietery, got a possitive diagnosis of EPI, added in Lypex digestive enzymes, and he responded very quickly. He's not had a fraction of the long term problems SIsky has had. I genuinely belive this is because we acted so quickly.

It's not an exensive test something like £40, but well invested to either rule ot the condition hopefully, or to treat it if your dog has it  If you're insured it will be covered


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You really should take notice of your vet!
> BUT in my own personal experience that was for us a massive mistake!
> 
> *No one can or should advise you over your vet *- I am just saying what I personally would do!
> And I personally would remove completely the normal scource of protein and also ALL dry! Which would mean I would go onto naturediet lamb and nothing else!. My concern would be however i that the intollerence is coupled to the rice!


Hi
I do agree with you, its just so frustrating not know what it is!
The normal source of protein is fish, as she has AG fish and potato (no rice or grains)
and only recently the ND salmon prawn (which does have rice) so maybe it is the rice BUT I have given her brown rice a lot when she has been poorly and that certainly doesnt make it worse. When I said what she was on the vet said hes come across problems with those foods which I thought a bit strange.
Provided she doesnt get worse I'll carry on the meds and when I phone the vets in 10 days i'll ask for that test. I dont mind paying and shes insured anyway. When she had hepatitis she was in for 2 days and it came to £300!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

isn't there just some sort of allergy test they can do?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I would be inclined to agree with DT and try a few packs of the ND Lamb. Have to say it is the fish and lamb ND which suits Henry best - AG also do a lamb tinned food called Partners which always settles his tum. I would also cut out the dry for now and just choose one protein source and introduce this and see how your dog is on it.

My course of action would be ND Lamb, Fish or AG Partners Lamb tins and no dry for a while, combined with Tree Barks Powder.

Hope it goes well. 

Claire


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

I do think it might be wheat as this latest flare up happened after I gave her anto chews which contain wheat starch, is that the same as wheat?

3 x Antos Healthy Crocodile Chews


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, wheat starch is a form of wheat. I would definitely avoid the Antos chews - they could well set it off. Have you tried the FIsh 4 Dogs Sea Jerky cubs instead? These are brilliant for colitis and when Henry used to suffer with it, these were very well tolerated. Pure fish skin and no cereal at all.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Yes, wheat starch is a form of wheat. I would definitely avoid the Antos chews - they could well set it off. Have you tried the FIsh 4 Dogs Sea Jerky cubs instead? These are brilliant for colitis and when Henry used to suffer with it, these were very well tolerated. Pure fish skin and no cereal at all.


yes she has those too and loves them. i thought id try the antos as supposed to be all natural but they must have set it off.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

henry said:


> I would be inclined to agree with DT and try a few packs of the ND Lamb. Have to say it is the fish and lamb ND which suits Henry best - AG also do a lamb tinned food called Partners which always settles his tum. I would also cut out the dry for now and just choose one protein source and introduce this and see how your dog is on it.
> 
> My course of action would be ND Lamb, Fish or AG Partners Lamb tins and no dry for a while, combined with Tree Barks Powder.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will do.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

A bit of natural yogurt is good too. They recommend to give the powders with it. I found it works best in the morning on an empty tum. A little while before food and then a teasp of nat yog before each meal for a couple of days but keep the morning one with TB going for about a while.

When I was trying to wean mine back onto her kibble, we kept having recurrances and it wasnt I till I soaked the kibble that we got anywhere - if you want to continue with AG, that may be an option. Altho we have run aground again and I'm beginning to think she cant tolerate the kibble full stop


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Rupert's been going along fine, touch wood now, until last night, but I think he's been snaffling the Vizsla's food again as he was fine this morning. 

I have cut the amount of Royal Canin we give him down so his main food is the WW wet, and he gets about half a cup of RC each day, just as he likes it and it seems to be working wonders for his skin/coat! 

Until it seems to break I don't think I'll try fixing it again.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm beginning to think kibble is more trouble than it's worth. Someone mentioned having to watch the differences in protein when you mix wet and dry and it's all beyond me so thinking not going to mix anymore and keep her on wet. 
Had a bargain at the weekend Fish NH 47p she's loving that and wainwrights works out quite reasonable by the box - here we go again.

Good to hear Roo is getting on ok. How old is his Viszla friend. Saffy (sons) is just turned 2. Absolute lunatic!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Good to hear Roo is getting on ok. How old is his Viszla friend. Saffy (sons) is just turned 2. Absolute lunatic!


I aint heard that about mixing the protein types!  I'm not going to worry though as his stomach is ok and WW works out quite reasonable if you do what we do and buy a box of it. He enjoys his sardines and the odd pack of AMP mince (cooked) too, so he gets enough.

Once the RC runs out however, I might just not buy any and see how he goes on wet only. His teeth are tip top from the chews and bones he gets so to be fair, I'm not sure he needs the kibble, but he likes it.

Fiddy the vizsla is great! He's 4 this month!

I had him over at ours for the night last weekend as a change and he made himself at home on the couch. Unfortunately he's a bit bigger than Roo but doesn't realise it!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It wasnt the different types of protein more getting the quantity right I think

Saff is just the same, thinks she's a big dog in a small body. When she's tired she is hilarious, eyelids go all droopy and she does everything she can to get on my son's lap. On the sofa it's doable but she doesnt grasp that it only works there


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

Think i'm going to request an allergy/food intolerance test. This food elimination thing is all well and good but it wont tell me specific ingredients she is allergic to, has anyone had one of them before can you request through the vet?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Have a look at crossgates farm bioenergetics. Not sure if it's the sort of thing you are after but they do allergy tests from a hair
Their remedies are v good too :thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

bluejules said:


> Think i'm going to request an allergy/food intolerance test. This food elimination thing is all well and good but it wont tell me specific ingredients she is allergic to, has anyone had one of them before can you request through the vet?


It will if you cook from scratch and introduce 1 new element at a time. But I think your answer could already be there - your dog was OK until you started Nature Diet. On this forum, there are quite a few posts about it not suiting dogs. It certainly didn't suit mine. Why not go back to the dry fish and potato you were feeding before, and if you want to make it more interesting, add some canned Bozita (cereal free varieties), or Rinti, or some real mince. Nature diet has rice in, and that could well be your dog's problem.

My dog can't have wheat, maize, barley, soya or rice. I feed Orijen fish cereal free with Bozita cereal free, and some raw. Since I started that, not one bad poo, not one gurgle - and you used to be able to hear her across the room!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

henry said:


> Yes, wheat starch is a form of wheat. I would definitely avoid the Antos chews - they could well set it off. Have you tried the FIsh 4 Dogs Sea Jerky cubs instead? These are brilliant for colitis and when Henry used to suffer with it, these were very well tolerated. Pure fish skin and no cereal at all.


Mabel has these too and they suit her really well

Id also cut out the dry or soak it, i had to soak mabels dry food for ages and even now her main diet is of wet with the dry more as a mixer and we only use the lamb ND The sensitive was no good for her and rabbit didnt suit her either and as said earlier wheat is no good for her either, so chappie was a no no

all the partners range suit her but since shes ok on ND and Forthglayde life stages both the lamb and chicken variety we use these

It may be that the tablets are making her feel sick, while doing her bowel good, its a catch twenty two isnt it poor little dog, wev only ever given mabel antibiotics and once she had an anti inflamatory injection but then i found out it was steroid based so next time we did without it and the improvement on antibiotics alone was the same as when she had the steroid injection, i hate steroids, they have thier place but if you dont need to give them i choose not to but again as DT said your vet is best placed to advise and its then your choice to make decisions

Good luck with your girl


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

After all the experience with my dog I cannot recomend Acana enough, along with some raw food. Call Bern Pet Foods, they were brilliant and happy to talk about other foods and options, not just thier own.


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnT said:


> After all the experience with my dog I cannot recomend Acana enough, along with some raw food. Call Bern Pet Foods, they were brilliant and happy to talk about other foods and options, not just thier own.


I've looked at the Acana and you've convinced me with that! 
It looks really good so i've got some samples buy one get one free.
I'm going to try giving her fish and potato instead of rice until she settles down and her stools are normal again and then try the acana and maybe a different flavour ND just to see if she can take any other flavours. Ive always been a bit worried about some of the ingredients in arden grange I know its a good one but she always gets an orange beard, from the beet pulp I think!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/123149-hi.html

By the way this is Bean on this thread and she says thanks everyone!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

So Bean threw up today..i gave her the medicines and some tree bark powder in natural yoghurt,. Then I gave her some chicken and mash potato. (shes had chicken a lot in the past and potato is one of the ingredients in her normal food) because I was giving her fish & rice but as the elimination diet says give her the protein thats not in her normal food (which is fish) and then 2 hours later she threw up. She did do a little retching after I gave her the tree bark (in probiotic yoghurt) and the antepsin -i gave them one after the other. 

I did give her a little bit of her normal (AG) food last night and that made her stools more normal today (although theyre kind of yellow but her medication is orange and stains her food)
I went back to the vet and he said shes just sensitive and ive got to find one food and stick to it, no treats nothing, and if i want to elimate food just bring it in one by one and see what happens (they dont do food allergy tests apparently)

He sais because she produces normal stools most of the time he's not worried...well he wouldnt be not his dog is it! lol

But he cannot explain why she threw up so Im to stop the meds as the mucous in her stool is gone (which im quite relieved cos I dont like her being on meds).

I hate it when theyre sick though its horrible!!

Im going back on the AG for a while to see if things settle down..as my boyfriend keeps saying ..put her back on the biscuits..!!

I did order some acana samples so I might try that in the future.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

You really need to get the elimination tests done, in the meanttime I would avoid chicken, and also the dry!

Is she throwing up much?
#Does she have diarohha much?

Only there are many more illnesses that have the same symtems as Colitis!!! The vet may have gone for colitis first as this is perhaps the easiest to sort out! You need those tests!
DT

Nature diet lamb would be where I would start!
Acana is a dry food I be,lieve!


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You really need to get the elimination tests done, in the meanttime I would avoid chicken, and also the dry!
> 
> Is she throwing up much?
> #Does she have diarohha much?
> ...


The vet said there is no elimination test for foods, not that they do anyway, I asked and he was just like, no. he said find a food and stick to it. no deviations.
He said she doesnt have pancreatitis because 90% of the time her stools are normal and its just the way she is. She only threw up once after the chicken. She doesnt get diorrhoea much probably once before this one that I can remember, but because her stools are getting better now he said there's no bacteria etc (i took a sample in). i actually gave her a bit of AG last night and her stool today was much better.

when she just on AG shes ok and her stools are firm, its only when I give her a new food or treat that she really gets this, but she does generally have a rumbly belly all the time. I was going to try ND lamb but I seem to have an off batch!! its put me off!
I know Acana is dry but someone on this forum really recommended it. its hard to know what to do i dont want to mess around with her food all the time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

I am hoping tHat you get to the route of you dogs illness, I really do,
And if she is OK on the AG why are you just not sticking to that?

I am not going to drag up whats gone - purely because I can change nothing for me! But I am going to leave this thread now as it is bringing back too many memories for me¬ my own dog who I lost at the age of four and a half years, I did everything I could for that dog - as did the referel vets, her illness was hampered by a bloody headstrong vet instisting she had firstly a food intolerance, secondly colitis - we wasted nine months! ! By this time the true illness was diagnoised it was too far gone! She paid with her life!

I suspect you vets next move will be steroids!

NOT saying this to scare you just to get a diagnosis rather the a prognosis which is what I got! All I say is please - ask you vet for something positive!

Seriously! if she it OK on the AG then stick with it! if it aint bust dont try and fix it! Rumbly tums ain't that unusual!
DT


----------



## bluejules (Sep 17, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am hoping tHat you get to the route of you dogs illness, I really do,
> And if she is OK on the AG why are you just not sticking to that?
> 
> I am not going to drag up whats gone - purely because I can change nothing for me! But I am going to leave this thread now as it is bringing back too many memories for me¬ my own dog who I lost at the age of four and a half years, I did everything I could for that dog - as did the referel vets, her illness was hampered by a bloody headstrong vet instisting she had firstly a food intolerance, secondly colitis - we wasted nine months! ! By this time the true illness was diagnoised it was too far gone! She paid with her life!
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that about your dog, sorry if it bought back bad memories for you. 

The vet today actually took her off the medications. Its kind of been left that shes just sensitive as shes ok most of the time and gets this after a new or different food or treat. I just didnt want her to be just on dry food..wanted to switch over to something better you know?
Im not happy with that because I just wanted things ruled out, you know, just in case.
I may change vets actually but we'll see how she goes. Thanks for help xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

bluejules said:


> I'm sorry to hear that about your dog, sorry if it bought back bad memories for you.
> 
> The vet today actually took her off the medications. Its kind of been left that shes just sensitive as shes ok most of the time and gets this after a new or different food or treat. I just didnt want her to be just on dry food..wanted to switch over to something better you know?
> Im not happy with that because I just wanted things ruled out, you know, just in case.
> I may change vets actually but we'll see how she goes. Thanks for help xx


If AG doesn't make your dog ill and other treats and foods do, then AG is the best food surely 
I have a dog that can have nothing but Chappie original tinned. Bad food???? No it keeps him healthy


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

one of our westies sadly not with us anymore but lived to 14yrs old and on butchers tripe all his life and bakers rewards as treats 

I know throw your rotten tomatoes at me now i can take it  
i can take it as all other better quality foods and treats made him very poorly, these 2 things allowed him to thrive and to enjoy a treat, also a tiny little bit of toast and jam went down well too


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If she is ok on AG then def stick with it or perhaps look towards their Premium or Sensitive (not sure if you are feeding one of them already, sorry not back tracked).
If she has an issue on AG my first thought would be to soak it for a while to make it easier on her tum rather than the change of food which obviously makes matters worse.
You could try AG Chrunchy Bites as treats but I would check the ingredients with the one you are feeding first or give them a ring.
Hope she is back to 100% v soon


----------

